# Coder/Biller in Southern California



## em2177 (Jul 22, 2013)

Seeking a full time or part time position. I have over 10 years of experience in Coding and Billing. Able to work under pressure with minimal supervision. Ability to multitask and troubleshoot problems independently. 

CPC Certified since 2004.
CCS Examination Scheduled for August 2013.

Coding Background: Auditing, Outpatient, Inpatient, ER, Physician Pro Fee, Observation, HCC, Cardiology, E/M, Family Practice, GI, Internal Medicine, ICD10, Radiology, OB/GYN, Ophthalmology, Pediatrics, Surgery, and various remote coding projects. 

Located in the San Gabriel Valley.

Contact Email: pandm2009@att.net

Thank You,

Elizabeth Montelongo, CPC


----------



## drakena74 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi, I saw that you have HCC & Ophthalmology experience.  I have been notified of a couple of job opportunities in Orange County area.

* HCC coder for St. Joseph's Healthcare
* Medical Biller opening for ophthalmology/Optometry practice.

e-mail me at jdewitte74@gmail.com if interested.


----------

